# 330i ZHP colors



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

swchang said:


> If I may ask, what business is it that won't let you have a red car? :dunno:


 

Not that it wouldn't let me so to say but it just would be too 'flashy'...I own a sales biz where clients see my car a lot so I need to be a tad more mainstream unfortunately!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> Not that it wouldn't let me so to say but it just would be too 'flashy'...I own a sales biz where clients see my car a lot so I need to be a tad more mainstream unfortunately!


Ah, okay, heh. So I wonder, I'm not sure what kind of sales business you're in, but if you see a customer who's driving a flashy car or dressed well, would you be less inclined to sell to him/her at a cheaper price? Or if they come in driving a beat up car and wearing ripped up jeans, do you take pity? (I'm asking because I'm trying to think of car buying strategies...)


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

*Silver gray is good!*



swchang said:


> So, I've noticed that almost everyone on this forum who has ZHP got it in Imola Red. If you will, indulge me in this poll.


Seems that SG ZHP's are going to get lost in the crowd! I did get to see one before buying and like the contrast of the black trim with the sliver gray. White was my second (and my spouse's) choice.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

swchang said:


> Ah, okay, heh. So I wonder, I'm not sure what kind of sales business you're in, but if you see a customer who's driving a flashy car or dressed well, would you be less inclined to sell to him/her at a cheaper price? Or if they come in driving a beat up car and wearing ripped up jeans, do you take pity? (I'm asking because I'm trying to think of car buying strategies...)


Neither actually as the sales biz I am in is rather complicated...but you have to know that there are some people out there that make judgements on what you drive and how you dress.

The only car buying strategy you need to know is do your research and negotiate based on your findings.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

ajt819 said:


> this thread makes me realize that I have yet to see pics of an orient blue zhp... I think that color would look amazing on the zhp... (not to mention the fact that it would be a more rare color)


Here is a pic of my orient blue zhp. :thumbup:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

ajt819 said:


> this thread makes me realize that I have yet to see pics of an orient blue zhp... I think that color would look amazing on the zhp... (not to mention the fact that it would be a more rare color)


another one. It actually shows the "blue"


----------



## dashht330i (Jul 31, 2003)

*Black Sapphire*

Black Sapphire is pretty sweet.

Looks metallic in the sun, jet black at night...

Here is a photo.


----------



## scottie5478 (Oct 19, 2003)

my ZHP is in Jet Black....
I love it even it's hard to maintain..


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

kyyuan said:


> Here is a pic of my orient blue zhp. :thumbup:


wow :yikes:

you almost cant see any blue from that picture... looks great :thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

love the Natural Brown on zhp's... 

Natural Brown and Orient Blue is my favrotie color combo...


----------



## BWoodson (Oct 14, 2003)

I went with Imola Red. It was a HUGE controversy in my household, as we are typically silver car owners; typically Japanese car owners; and my wife figured I was going through some MAJOR mid-life crisis. Partly she's right <GRIN>, and partly I felt that the car was just SO PRETTY in IR, and 3-series are just soooo common in silver and black, especially here in the midwest (Cincinnati).

I took delivery in July, and the car is truly gorgeous, but I've already had one traffic stop (Warning) in the new machine. Not to mention a few days later I was back in my anonymous but speedy Sterling Silver Maxima, and my speed was actually sufficient to bring out Mr. Patrol officer from his spot in the median to come look for me, and you know what...HE COULDN'T FIND ME amongst all the other silver 4-doors out there!! That would NEVER have happened in the Imola!

So I'm going to enjoy my new ride; but sometimes I wish my wife had gotten her way and we'd gotten the black with natural brown interior (my second choice)...especially when I'm running late...


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

I got Silver Gray, which IMHO looks great! Classy, but sporty.

If they had offered, I probably would have gotten the euro purple I've seen in Europe.


----------



## Jumbo_Pilot (Jul 3, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> this thread makes me realize that I have yet to see pics of an orient blue zhp... I think that color would look amazing on the zhp... (not to mention the fact that it would be a more rare color)


Here are a few I have.

but I've got to get some better pics that do the car justice.

You are right.. the color is amazing on the car. I have it with the grey leather interior... Looks really sharp!!

Ron


----------



## Frobozz (Oct 10, 2003)

Woo Hoo...my first message on Bimmerfest.

I just picked up my 2004 Silver Grey ZHP today.
Thought I would have to order one and I found it on the lot.

Black leather
Moonroof
Heated seats
Xenons
Silve Cube


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Do the cars not look a bit quirky with cloth wheel/shifter and leather seats?


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

*Oxford Green Metallic ZHP*

Someone answered that they have an Oxford Green Metallic ZHP. Can we see pictures please?


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Jumbo_Pilot said:


> Here are a few I have.
> 
> but I've got to get some better pics that do the car justice.
> 
> ...


 :bow:

Ok... im sold... Orient Blue is my new favorite for ZHP's... The grey leather is also looking great :thumbup: (my second favorite interior color to natural brown)...

and if you have any other pics... feel free to post...


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Do we really have that many (100+) ZHP owners in this board? Or, are people just voted for what color they like irregardless of what car they own? :dunno: . If it is true that the majority of people who voted are actually owners, I would be very impressed since most other boards I noticed have only a few (less than 10) ZHP owners.


----------



## Frobozz (Oct 10, 2003)

mkh said:


> Do we really have that many (100+) ZHP owners in this board? Or, are people just voted for what color they like irregardless of what car they own? :dunno: . If it is true that the majority of people who voted are actually owners, I would be very impressed since most other boards I noticed have only a few (less than 10) ZHP owners.


....goes and checks garage...yep I must be an owner...LOL
Ive been an owner for a whole 32 hours now. Maybe thats why I keep checking the garage, I don't believe it yet


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

A unique package deserves a unique color (to the 3 standard series).


----------

